# Why Did DirecTV Upgrade the Series 1's w/3.5?



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

1st let me say that my upgrade went very smoothly and I am experiencing speeds in a lot of areas that I have never experienced on my Series 1's before. The Guide, NPL, and even changing channels in Live TV is improved. So I am not complaining at all. But my question is WHY? Why did DirecTV push this upgrade out? These units have been "dead" to them for years, so what's the deal? Also, why didn't we hear about this months ago as we normally do for these upgrades. It was only some note to a support organization a couple of weeks or so before the update was pushed out that brought it to our attention.

Just curious.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Heck, your guess is as good as mine...

Maybe they're not as "dead" as some would have you believe? I'm not saying to look for new features on your dsr6000, but it's nice to know that maybe someone still "loves us".


Maybe they figured that it was time to throw a bone to what has been historically their customers with the highest satisfaction and the lowest churn?

Who knows?? ...but I ain't complaining!


----------



## sennister (Apr 29, 2006)

Do you know if this update was applied to the Sony SAT-T60?

Ever since this morning mine has been very slow and cutting out all the time like it does in bad weather. It is raining here but only light rain and I am getting 96% on my signal meter. It is even cutting out when playing recorded shows that played fine last night. I upgraded the original 40GB drive with a 120GB about 8 months ago and in trouble shooting I pulled my 120GB Drive and put the original drive back in. Ever since I did that about 30 min ago it is working fine. I wonder if my box had an issue with the update. 

Any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## colemanr (Nov 26, 2000)

I believe that the answer is "yes", but you can just look in the System Information screen to find out for sure whether yours has been updated.


----------



## sennister (Apr 29, 2006)

colemanr said:


> I believe that the answer is "yes", but you can just look in the System Information screen to find out for sure whether yours has been updated.


The problem is that I already pulled my HDD thinking it had failed. It is sitting on my desk right now.


----------



## catfish john (Jul 14, 2004)

Okay,
What version are you talking about?
Thanks


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

jmoak said:


> Heck, your guess is as good as mine...
> 
> Maybe they're not as "dead" as some would have you believe? I'm not saying to look for new features on your dsr6000, but it's nice to know that maybe someone still "loves us".
> 
> ...


Exactly!!! :up:

I guess some people feel the need to complain no matter what


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My DSR6000 upgraded last night with no problems other than having to re-enter the special codes. Still waiting on the T60. 

I think DirecTV wanted the menus to have the same sort of look and feel as those on the HR10-250.


----------



## JEJ (Jan 23, 2005)

With the biggest improvement to my SAT-T60 since the upgrade being the speed at which I now able to navigate the Now Playing list, I would say that this is the number one reason they pushed the upgrade.

It's ironic for me because I finally bought a Cachecard about 4 weeks ago. I have not yet been able to install the drivers on a pair of "lab" disks, so I am not going to try on my production disks. The only reason I want it now is so I can network my DTivo.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

Well, CacheCard is disabled here for now, and we decided to play around in the menus and guide. 

In our opinion, the speeds are significantly improved, but still nowhere near what CacheCard gives. I wonder if there will be a corresponding increase with CacheCard when Nick (jafa) looks into new drivers...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> I think DirecTV wanted the menus to have the same sort of look and feel as those on the HR10-250.


Slow and blocky and slow?



Oh, slow too.

phox


----------



## judson_west (Nov 10, 2001)

JEJ said:


> With the biggest improvement to my SAT-T60 since the upgrade being the speed at which I now able to navigate the Now Playing list, I would say that this is the number one reason they pushed the upgrade.
> 
> ...


If they were at all thinking about us, they could have pushed this update down a couple of years ago. But with the introduction of the R10, they essentially said that the Series 1's were dead.

BTW, this update is for the T-60's too. I have two of them and only one has the update now. Hoping to get the second one updated soon.


----------



## hawkbug (Jan 16, 2004)

My question is, with the new update my T60 just got, will I still able to apply all the same things like TivoWeb that I had before, or will those all need to be changed? I miss being able to download shows to my computer for burning on DVD for trips


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

Dale Sorel said:


> I guess some people feel the need to complain no matter what


Did you read the OP?



judson_west said:


> So I am not complaining at all.


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

spartanstew said:


> Did you read the OP?


Sorry, but what's OP?


----------



## IcedTivo (Apr 6, 2002)

Uh, I get the feeling you said something bad, maybe it's Obtuse Post, Other Post or Original Post?? it's usually that but I don't see the point; yet... When I was an IRCOP ppl called me an OP but could rarely read me.  Maybe I'm Off Post...


----------



## bamakid (Jan 11, 2005)

Just received the 3.5 upgrade to my T-60 and everything seems to be working fine. No problems noted first upgrade in long time. Location is North Texas.

bamakid :up:


----------



## wbvczar (Jan 17, 2002)

I was noticing a marked slow down on my Hughes GXCEBOTD and found that I had received the 3.5 upgrade. The biggest annoiance is when I open the Tivo guide, most of the channels are showing "To Be Announced" for a second and then refresh with the actual programming.

I can't say I see any increase in speed.


----------



## Rhughes (Jan 14, 2001)

wbvczar said:


> I was noticing a marked slow down on my Hughes GXCEBOTD and found that I had received the 3.5 upgrade. The biggest annoiance is when I open the Tivo guide, most of the channels are showing "To Be Announced" for a second and then refresh with the actual programming.
> 
> I can't say I see any increase in speed.


I think you have to let it "age" a few days. Within a week my T-60 was faster than it had ever been before. It is blazing fast compared to my nearly new R10. The guide on the R10 seems like it has to go through molasses. Everything else is fairly quick, but still not as fast as the T-60.


----------



## Imageek2 (Aug 12, 2002)

My T-60 now has a noticable lag on the Now Playing screen, so over all I would say mine is slower.


----------

